# Emergency Milling . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

C'mon someone mill something! I have backorders out the wazoo and I have to start milling even though I have another swamp to drain but our little milling section has been laying DORMANT for too long. :yes: 

This week and next I am going to be milling Red Oak, Bois D' Arc, Flame Boxelder, Walnut, Sycamore, ERC, and that Catalpa I went and got that I mentioned the other day. Woody is out on his yearly fishin camp this week and wants to mill it hisself (he ran a circle saw back in the 50s in Washington State and wants to use a bandmill for the first time  ) so the Catalpa will wait until then but I have several thousand BF (of Boxelder alone!) I have to mill pronto. You fellas better get your blades sharpened up if you wanna stay up with me . . . 

Let's see some action! :2guns: :scooter: :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a spalted maple on the deck, was going to mill it yesterday but I got sidetracked (sharpening work out the yin-yang and other stuff) I already have plans for today, I will mill it tomorrow. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Spalted Maple he says. Just rolls right off the tongue eh Daren? Notice guys how he says it so non-chalantly. "I have a spalted Maple to mill but I have better things to do. I mean, after all, it's only a spalted Maple and that stuff grows on trees around here. I'll mill it tomorrow after I have watched the paint dry." :laughing: 

If I had a spalted Maple on my deck I would not eat until I had that thing milled. I am going to have to hook up the trailer grab the wife and bring you some Texas Red River Maple to swap for some that awesome Maple you have. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Notice guys how he says it so non-chalantly.


Well I figure I have babysat that log for 1 1/2 years (rolled it every few months, kept it in the shade in the summer, covered it with leaves this winter.) the darn thing made me wait...now I am making it wait a day or two, that'll teach it :laughing:. I have 4 more just like it, this will be the first I mill of that "generation". I bucked the end off the other day and planed a test piece, it looks ready ? (picture stinks, camera is not cooperating)


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, that wood is sick! What I would do with that stuff..


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going to mill the county "log/mulch pile" today.:thumbsup: Last week I milled a Virginia Pine into 4 HUGE mantles and an Ambrosia Maple that literally "fell off the truck".I got myself so involved in the bookmatched sawing of the Amb. Maple that I forgot about my  camera.
Heres a pic of the Virgin Pine.It was still smokin' when I showed up cause the  ing state lit it on fire the day before.I hooked it to my truck,drug it out and sawed it the next day.What's cool about this is I've been killin' myself to come up with a continuous source for logs and like Daren I do not need "perfect" sawlogs.Perfect is nice but funky, burned and figured is better.
I got a blade stuck in this log and had to cut it in pieces to get out!!Thats what I get for acting like a novice.But the view isn't that bad either,it is Lake Chatuge from the NC side.i'll post pic's of the resulting mantles later..... Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is more like it. Hopefully I will get to saw something worth showing before the day is out if I can ever get emails answered. 

That maple sure do looky nice. I might have to resort to driving through town sometime and see if I can spy one that was planted in the post WWII era housing tracts in the east side of town. :shifty:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> This is more like it. Hopefully I will get to saw something worth showing before the day is out if I can ever get emails answered.
> 
> That maple sure do looky nice. I might have to resort to driving through town sometime and see if I can spy one that was planted in the post WWII era housing tracts in the east side of town. :shifty:


Yeah Right!!!:no: Coming from MR.RED FLAME BOX ELDER!!Who are YOU kidding man? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey I just want it all. Is that too much to ask? :lol:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the appropriate answer to that question would be "Get in Line!"
:laughing:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm having alittle trouble gettin outta here to go do what I said I was gonna do earlier..........monday morning dragasses on wednesday are the worse!


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright,heres a pic of those mantles from that "burned up" Virginia  Pine..
Now,I was too tired to move these mantles around when I got home today:sleep1: ,but the one on top is what the ones below it look like,the bottom 3 are just facing the wrong way.They are all 6" thick x 6' long and range from 16" to 20" wide.Not too bad for a log that was "bonfire" 12 hrs. before...:thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

In the right market, those are worth big money.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

joasis said:


> In the right market, those are worth big money.


:yes:, I was thinkin' the same thing. Amazing what some people _burn_ ain't it ?


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

hey guys...Daren,Jay! Good to see ya! :thumbsup: I know it's been awhile.Spring opened up llike a batouttahell(lost touch with everyone).Now it's winter again... but spring'll be back next week.......now let me ask the next question..what would that "RIGHT" market be? Please do tell cause these things are obviously destined for the mantle market unless I've made another error in judgement.:wallbash:
I know you can't tell in the pic's but theres a huge sweep midway thru the log that led me to the mantles. Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> what would that "RIGHT" market be?


A general contractor building custom homes, are there any cabin builders in your area ? They are not going to give top dollar (they need to be able to mark them up some) but it's an easy transaction. I used to sell cedar mantles to one contractor in particular, but he moved out of state (no work in this area). The internet can for sure be your friend selling niche things like that to reach the consumer. I did an eBay search for "rustic fireplace mantle" $200-$300-$400, not sure how they are selling but that is what they are listed for.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I did an eBay search for "rustic fireplace mantle" $200-$300-$400, not sure how they are selling but that is what they are listed for.[/quote]

Thats what I was hoping you would say..:thumbsup: Late last night I started to see criptic messages written between the lines of what you and Jay had posted....whew,I'm glad thats it!:laughing: 
First thing I did after cutting them was take them to a buddy of mine's office to show him,he's a high end "Timber Frame" GC.I knew him and worked with him since the early 90's in Delray Bch. Fla when we were building Med Style custom's on the water.He isn't very busy right now but suprisingly surviving.He's onboard though and every house he builds(1 now) will get a mantle from me.
The next thing I did was go down the street from me,,,this guy just opened up a log home supply house(a builder too).I spent about an hour with this guy who would like to sell them either on consignment,or pay me for a batch like these four.He even said I could use his warehouse for storing them.Problem is I need them out in the sun....drying out!
So,Appreciate it Daren! I was hoping there wasn't something I missed.I'll post some other pics later of something that was blocking the road to my house last weekend and somhow ended up in my log pile,it's an interesting story.It's also a cool candidate for the MYSTERY LOG SHOW!!!!!! Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I did a whole article on the mantle market not long ago. 


Mantles are never out of favor.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> A general contractor building custom homes, are there any cabin builders in your area ? They are not going to give top dollar (they need to be able to mark them up some) but it's an easy transaction. I used to sell cedar mantles to one contractor in particular, but he moved out of state (no work in this area). The internet can for sure be your friend selling niche things like that to reach the consumer. I did an eBay search for "rustic fireplace mantle" $200-$300-$400, not sure how they are selling but that is what they are listed for.





TexasTimbers said:


> I think I did a whole article on the mantle market not long ago.
> 
> 
> Mantles are never out of favor.


You did!.....and THAT article was on my mind as I was cutting these!:yes: .and still is today!!! 
I have a question ya,when would it be the appropriate time (as far as MC in the mantle is concerned) to actually say it's stable enough for an install.I know mantles crack...i'd be surprised if I saw one that did not.but I've heard stories of movement that I would consider to be excessive.i'e extreme cupping.

Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Maple was not ready yet*

It still has to lay a few months. It sure looked punky enough on the outside :huh:. I was not sure so I cut into the worst one, it had a big sweep. I will let better ones cook some more. About the time I milled into anything really solid...the spalting was wimpy. I only cut a couple slabs off and threw it back in the spalt pile.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*The hackberry was ready*

I knew that already though. I had a couple guys just show up last weekend looking for turning stock so I chunked one up from this batch. I milled a few 6/4 books for myself out this morning. Not a very big log, I am going to see how it dries and tackle a little bigger one in a couple weeks. I have never been that fond of spalted hackberry...I kinda like this little dude.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

OOOOHHH yeah. Gotta luv spalted stock. Totally one of a kind boards. I had some come out of the kiln that not only had spalt but tiger curl combo. I'd love to post a pic but a couple guys were in the shop as it came out. It hit the sorting table, they saw it and went directly into their trucks for bar tops. Cha Ching!


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Man...I had a tough time with blades today!:thumbdown: It's the first round of my Monks after their 1st sharpening.My sawfiler(nice enough guy)very equiped with what looks to be high end machinery.Lives close to me,does the work of not only the local mill who bought him the machine to keep their circle saws and bandblades sharp but several others in the next county over as well.He's reputable.Well,I wonder if it's something he might be/not be doing that is causing the blades to go down so fast.Sawed "wormy" Maple today.Hit metal today....now I've hit metal before and sawed 600 bft of wood right afterwards with the same blade.Get this,the metal I hit when I sawed another 600bft was barbwire fencing.The metal I hit today was a telephone wire.Literally, no fatter than todays rg59 or rg6sat. I understand metal is metal but theres a huge diff between what I hit before when I was sawing Poplar and what I hit today sawing Soft Maple.I do realize that because it's called "SOFT Maple" doesn't mean it's SOFT at all.I learned that in a much earlier lesson.But jeezuz,these blades shoulda lasted longer than 2 12' cut's, no? Some input on this would be appreciated.I hope I described my situation enough to give a good idea as to what I been through with this. please remember the variables I described as they might have an impact on your thought. Thanks guys! 
BTW.heres that maple I'm talkin about.Had a hellofa time just gettin' on deck !!!:wallbash: but the figure in this PIG is amazing......i forgot to tell the story of this thing but it actually came from a tree......this is a branch that broke off about 6' up the trunk.Ants and god knows what else caused it to get......well,crotch rot! Same thing we get if we don't wear protection! :laughing: The branch just broke off and landed in the road and mysteriously ended up at my log pile. Mark


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren,I'm really sorry buddy!:yes: Thats some really nice stuff you've been cookin':thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....i was so into ME that I forgot about YOU on my way in from sawing that log from  Hell! Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You ain't gonna hurt my feelings Mark, post away this is not all about me either (we have not seen anything out of TT, wonder if he drowned ? :boat
I can say one thing, you are not afraid to pull an ugly beast up on to the deck to have a peeky poo inside . That one laying on the ground with all the limbs looks like a wrestlin' match to me :laughing:.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*Where's my post?*

I edited the previous statement that I posted here since the post came back...

Daren, that one on the ground is a Yellow Pine,it's prolbably going to end up mantle stock so i'll trim some of those limbs with the chainsaw before I get goin with it.....theres actually 2 more just like it maybe alittle thicker.I've got some killer White PIne but theres nothing longer than 4'. Need to give some thought to what is needed before sawing. Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You got sawdust in your eyes son? It's still there (your post with the pics and blade question) And you got me on the blade question, sure don't sound right. The logs look dirty, but still.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Man,i just sat here for 10 min. looking for some answers to that post and couldn't find it.....granted the coffee hadn't hit the sweetspot yet but it was GONE...........phenomenon....


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Daren said:


> You ain't gonna hurt my feelings Mark, post away this is not all about me either (we have not seen anything out of TT, wonder if he drowned ? :boat
> I can say one thing, you are not afraid to pull an ugly beast up on to the deck to have a peeky poo inside . That one laying on the ground with all the limbs looks like a wrestlin' match to me :laughing:.


Daren, evidently you KNOW....but unless I posted a video those pic's do not even come close to describing the schedule of events that took place in the process of getting that  log up on deck..by the time it was in place I was ready to go home....i was whipped.Beat.You see what I work with.I'm a "one man band"....I actually had a nightmare last night about that log. I mean,this thing went down within eyesight of the house.It was blocking old HWY64 so they cleared it pretty quick.I saw the rot from where it broke and figured I did right by letting it go...4 days later it shows up in my "county pile".......this to me was either an oman or a god send.I'm not canny enough to differentiate between the two so I figured I must mill it to get the answer.And the crusade began....
I'm alittle bent outta shape about the blades.....I'm going to call Mark at Kenne-Saw and see what his take is on it.I'll send him a re-shblade in the process.I knew it for some reason when I looked at the gullet of the resharpened blades they were diff.Didn't have that sweeping curve that empties the gullet anymore. :wallbash: Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . (we have not seen anything out of TT, wonder if he drowned ? :boat


Won't bore you with all the details. Mechanical problems on the sawmill. I spent most of the day resawing Bodark cants just to fill a sawdust order. Gotta make another 120 pounds of it this morning so nothin really worth making pics over. But thank you fellas for postin yours! 

I'll get to something interesting before the day is out if I can get my blade guides adjusted properly. Gave me fits yesterday. :wallbash:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> ..this to me was either an oman or a god send.I'm not canny enough to differentiate between the two so I figured I must mill it to get the answer.And the crusade began....


Every once in awhile you slip a little piece of yourself into your posts that makes perfect sense to people who do this. _"I figured I must mill it to get the answer" :smile:
_Descartes: "I think, therefore I am"
I have been at this a little while, learned as I went along (still learning, once you think you "know it all" you might as well hang it up, someone willing to learn _more_ will work you right out of a job). I learned some by bullheadedness, some by advice from others. But never, to my lament/joy depending , shied away from a log that I was curios to see what was inside.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: My god Daren!! Literal Arts,Philosophy.....Sawyer!!!! My hero!!!!:laughing: You are too  much man!!! I love you for it,thats for sure..Thanks for the kind words brotha.I'm back at it on Monday.The rest of that Maple tree from hell showed up at my "pile" along with some more mantle stash so I'm happy! Just hope I can keep feedin' my truck the $50's it's eatin til I sell something.You know,I wonder what it's like to be a Saudi.do they really get a check every month from their gov'mt for the oil they export? Life isn't fair....in fact,it's down right cruel sometimes... :blink: Mark


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You know, Marko, you may be right. Saudis don't get any of the beautiful lumber you get to mill every day. That's just not fair.

Thanks for sharing your wood knowledge gentlemen, I'm learning a whole lot.

FrankP


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Touch'e Frankp:thumbsup: , btw,I was not thinkin' about the lumber.....i was wonderin' how much longer I can go on with gas prices the way they are.I paid $4.55 a gal yesterday and it really hurt.....right in my pocket! I have absolutely NO idea what it's like to walk in a Saudi's shoes.I'm not prejudice either,but your right frankp if I had to make a choice between the Saudi desert with oil or the Appalachian Trail and a sawmill.......I'll stay here and steal the gas!!!!! :yes: Mark


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Marko,

Personally I'll take both, if we're dreamin' anyway. The Saudi oil money, and living here. I figured you meant the gas prices but thought it was a good opportunity for some perspective and good natured ribbing. Despite it being expensive here, gas in Europe is still more than we pay, though we're getting closer all the time. I think we've almost matched them, but there are signs the dollar is starting to gain some of its strength back, so that will help a lot.

There's light at the end of the tunnel, but it's going to be a hard summer traveling through that tunnel, and probably a good bit of road afterward too.


----------



## Marauderer (May 22, 2008)

Another great thread. I got to look into a saw mill as soon as I can get some space to store the sawn wood to dry and then to make a kiln. Money is an issue so I will need to shop wisely. This forum is really pulling me in.

Thanks,


----------

